# Table Saw Inserts...



## Gerard_sr (Dec 7, 2008)

So OK, I've been living dangerously...

I've been making dado cuts with my Delta TS300 without a dado insert.
I'll remedy that this week.

Which brings me to the point, they, Delta, or whomever owns them now, used to make a table saw Insert for a Moulding Head. (#34-673) It's discontinued and I can't find one anywhere.

I inherited, along with a Sears circa 1960's radial arm saw, a wobble dado blade and a moulding cutter head. I've used the wobble dado blade extensively on both the radial arm saw and my table saw. The moulding cutter, well I just experimented with it briefly. 

So here are the questions..
1. Since they discontinued the table saw Insert for the Moulding Head, would it be wise to use the dado insert?

2. Has anyone actually made an insert from those advertised blank inserts?

3. Should I have a friend make one for me? his hobby is metal machining.

4. Should I have him also make a zero clearance insert as one was never produced for this saw?

I look forward to your input!

Cordially,
Gerard

PS: I thought the thumbs down icon was a question mark! LOL! Fixed it now, I think!


----------



## Bogydave (Nov 14, 2008)

easy to make your own, 1/2" mdf
Use the one on the saw to make a tight pattern. I'd put 2 or 3 wraps of masking tape around the one in the saw, cut it close on a band saw, & double sided tape, use a pattern bit to clean it up. get it fitting the way you want, label it pattern then use it to make a few extras. cut them close on a band saw then use a pattern router bit to cut a few, cut out some blanks for future since you're set up.
Whatever blade you want to use it for , write it on the back.
Put some small flat head screw in for levelers. get it level
Clamp an old piece of wood over it in place then slowly raise the blade up thru it & the clamped down wood.
You got a zero clearance insert for that blade, Dado same way, just go little slower.
I bought a blank, the orange one (zero clearance insert) for my saw & used it to make a pattern blank, then made a few.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I made some also. Used 1/2" baltic birch plywood.


----------



## macman (Mar 24, 2006)

I made mine out of 1/4" plywood. The gap was so small that all I needed was a couple pieces of tape to bring it level with the saw table. I also made & screwed a hold down on the back edge of the insert. With the screw in front & the hold down in back it stays flat & in place. The hold down is nothing more than a piece of wood angled from the base to the tip for sliding under the table and attached to the insert with a screw.
Also since your saw is an inhereted Craftsman you might want to check and see if it is included in a recall by Emerson Tool Co.. Search for radial arm saw recall or go to the Emerson Tool Co website to see if yours is included. Mine is included but I figure it will cost me half of the $100 refund to send the motor in and I am also happy with mine so I am keeping it.


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

You can by a kit too, it includes instructions. This periodically goes on sale for 18.99.

Like many have stated you can use MDF or almost anything, but sometimes in a kit form it is simpler if you are not confident in making something. This kit includes two phenolic plates to be customized. One for the regular blade and one for the Dado.

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=17508&filter=table saw inser


----------



## levon (Sep 14, 2008)

its easy to make them. hint: laminate flooring makes the easiest zero clearance inserts that i have seen. on most saws if you use half inch stock, you will have to cut a dado on the underside of the zci. with the flooring you dont need that. then all you need to do is drill holes and tap them to add adjusting screws to level the zci.


----------



## Glenmore (Sep 10, 2004)

Gerard here is a site for finding parts I used for my tablesaw part that I needed. You might have luck here. http://www.ereplacementparts.com/search_result.php


----------

